# Selling 2 Premiers: 1 with lifetime 1 without



## czadd (Apr 21, 2014)

I just bought a new Roamio and a mini so now I need to sell my Premiers. One of them has a lifetime subscription. I also just replaced the fan because it was getting noisy. The other one is a standard Premier. The Auctions will begin in the evening on Monday, 4/21. My Ebay user name is Czadd. I start my auctions low to be sure I get buyers, so please take a look:

Lifetime: Ebay Item #1612818035233984 (Starts at $25)

Not Lifetime: Ebay Item #161281808531 (Starts at $1)

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You may be able to put lifetime on the un-lifetime'd Tivo for $99 but you would have to call Tivo. It may sell for more.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

If it was me, I would call Tivo to inquire about reactivation the Premiere and suggest you would like to reactivate the non-lifetimed one if you can get the $99 upgrade. If you have had them subscribed for 3 years or more, well worth the time and trouble esp if you intend to sell them. Once they have been inactive and unsubscribed for too long they aren't eligible for the upgrade (I found that detail out on a couple used ones I picked up on ebay).


----------

